# ????? HELP INFO needed building a competion 2.0 16v engine?????



## Wesley Brown (Jun 16, 2012)

OK next I will be building my 2.0 16v engine . I have a perfect running 1.8 16v in the car but have obtained a 2.0 ABA engine to do the mods with . I also have a extra 2.0 16v head and intake to play with . 

Question is how can I obtain a 265 HP nat aspirated engine that I may be able to turn into a turbo motor in the future . So I may have to reduce compression with head gasket. 

What is needed to use the 2.0 block to mate to the 16v head?
I will order new pistons and billet rods . Any sugestion???
Head will be ported and polished with unshrouded valves and heavy duty springs.
What cams would be good for mid to top end pulling and still be a good candidate for turbo?
I will use the stock forged crank out of the 2.0 and have it knife edged. By SCCH.
Who can I get the best water pump,Gasskets set, Acces from???
I also want to clean up the engine bay with a new EFI obd2 wide band that I can upgrade with TT chips or custom tune ? Im not to familure with swaping out EFI units and still having everything else work !


I'm sure I'm missing some other questions and details . I would really apreaciate any help or input and experience someone may have.


Anybody havee any good cams for sale, long tube headers or turbo kit, Im also looking for a close ration tranny 2Y or something close to that. 

Keep in mind this car wwill be rarely driven on the street but mainy built for Autocross/NASA racing..


----------



## pamatt (May 2, 2012)

Email Techtonics Tuning. They should be able to help you.


----------



## Wesley Brown (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info I was wondering if BBE or TT could help . I have seen the engine BBM has built but they are Boosted . I will have to give them a call soon and see what they say for the best combos .


----------



## rockandrai (Jul 11, 2012)

*Beat me to it.*



pamatt said:


> Email Techtonics Tuning. They should be able to help you.


 I second this... because it's exactly what I came here to say.


----------



## Wesley Brown (Jun 16, 2012)

OK it is a good idea > I thought the same thing . BBM has ther grey gohst engine for sale for 8900 but Id rather build my own .... I'm about to get the other 2.0 engine and UPS lost my other 16v Head but they found it and it should be here soon . 

I cant wait to get rid of the FI system in my car its a mess in there . I have acces to a 98 Jetta ECU any idea if this harness/ECU will mate up to the car and what the procces would be ? do I need to use scirocco harness and mate it to the New ECU or Vise Versa?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

Feel free to shoot me a call or email. I'd be happy to help out with anything you need for your build.


----------



## Wesley Brown (Jun 16, 2012)

JBETZ said:


> Feel free to shoot me a call or email. I'd be happy to help out with anything you need for your build.


Thanks JBetz . I just got the car done and need to pick up the engine and tranny . I am also waiting for my extra head to show up from a guy on here and so far no luck . UPS messed up the shipping and everthing went haywire . So far I have not had much luck on the FS adds on here !!

I will be looking for all sorts of parts for the build so I will give you a call .


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

The 1.8 head flows better than a 9a head stock. Getting those Lind of numbers means 13:1 comp, 2 injectors per cylinder, ITBs (butterfly or slide type), electric power steering and dry sump, large undercut 7mm valves, a *lot* of head work, a good header and exhaust, a very large can with a head converted to solid lifters, a blueprinted block w/ probably titanium rods, megasquirt....

Am I leaving anything out?

Oh yeah, and access to a dynamometer to show you that you're still a little short on power at 10k rpm

Best,
Nater Kane
http://limpithome.com


----------

